# moroon weather people



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

not that I want to ***** about getting more snow then what they said we where to get but come the freak on getting something right, they started off sunday by saying well we will be lucky to see a inch it that, an little wind, after the 5 more inches and 50mph winds came and stayed all day and are still blowing like a mother today, they don't even try to say that they where some waht off. now the ****** on channel 8 here in DM,IA is trying to say that thereis now way that we will break the all time snow fall amount of 51" when we are all ready at 42" and have 6 weeks left in the snow season. just keep your comments to yourself until u get one weather forcast close!!!!!! as I said I really ddid'nt want to ***** hell it's making us lots of money payupbut crap a monkey looking at the same radar could do their:laughing::laughing: jobs!!!


----------



## DRIFTER92 (Oct 7, 2009)

I always said if you want job security choose meteorology... They are never right and still have jobs, tell me how this works? Oh yea they have a computer to blame!


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Maroon weather people?????? Why do they have to be Maroon, and not Blue??????
Oh you meant MORON weather people.


----------



## DRIFTER92 (Oct 7, 2009)

and i thought it was some Iowan swang talk? lol j/k


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

JustinD;975522 said:


> Maroon weather people?????? Why do they have to be Maroon, and not Blue??????
> Oh you meant MORON weather people.


:laughing: our local weather man is right all the time. i think he may have made a mistake


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Don't mind me, I just like to bust balls.


----------



## DRIFTER92 (Oct 7, 2009)

well at least he didnt do it in the "employment" forum like me, it took me a week to notice lmao and i wondered why no one called me? I was pretty sure it was pointless to post an add looking for work anyway when you cant turn around without seeing a plow here now days, last year was nothing like this at all.... the year i get a plow i guess everyone had the same idea. 

Just on a random note i have to ask after 80+ posts here just what F#ck are these??!! :redbounce purplebou :yow!: :bluebounc


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

JustinD;975522 said:


> Maroon weather people?????? Why do they have to be Maroon, and not Blue??????
> Oh you meant MORON weather people.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

JustinD, It was a long night and I was typing fast so I could take my nap, thanks for correction me .:waving:


----------



## DRIFTER92 (Oct 7, 2009)

The saga continues :laughing: i hope that one was on purpose!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So that's where our old weather guy ended up in.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

yep that was on purpose:  seeing if u where all still awake!! :waving:


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

littleo92;975607 said:


> JustinD, It was a long night and I was typing fast so I could take my nap, thanks for correction me .:waving:


No problem...............:waving:............. Hope you didn't take it the wrong way, like I said I'm just a ball buster.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

No not at all guy its all good, I do'nt mind I' m the same way so if you can dish you should expect it in return kind of a person!!


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

Weather guys have to become a meteorologist to justify the big pay check they get. The tv stations have to say these guys are meteorologists to get people to watch, like it now means they know what they are talking about Then they just look at all the fancy weather equipment and computer models that predict what a storm is going to do and then tell that to the viewers. What cracks me up is when they are predicting Saturdays weather on Monday. On Friday they can't get Saturdays weather right most of the time nevermind doing it a week ahead of time. It's a joke of a job that pays big bucks and most of them have it for life. They stand there and read off the temperatures in 20 towns around you, like I care. Most of their report is fluff. Just get down to it and give it your best guess.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

what gets me is they never say, Hey I screw up we missed this by a mile that's what makes me so mad, I can sit at my desk an look at there radar on the wed an listen to them say. UMMMM well looks like we are to get maybe a inch more an as I look at the same thing go wow it looks to me as we are going to get *%* raped for another 6hrs!!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

littleo92;976571 said:


> what gets me is they never say, Hey I screw up we missed this by a mile that's what makes me so mad, I can sit at my desk an look at there radar on the wed an listen to them say. UMMMM well looks like we are to get maybe a inch more an as I look at the same thing go wow it looks to me as we are going to get *%* raped for another 6hrs!!


well if they missed it by a mile, wouldemt that he pretty accurate still, like on the other side of town?

:laughing: iam jk i know what you mean


----------



## DRIFTER92 (Oct 7, 2009)

BPK63;976534 said:


> Weather guys have to become a meteorologist to justify the big pay check they get. The tv stations have to say these guys are meteorologists to get people to watch, like it now means they know what they are talking about Then they just look at all the fancy weather equipment and computer models that predict what a storm is going to do and then tell that to the viewers. What cracks me up is when they are predicting Saturdays weather on Monday. On Friday they can't get Saturdays weather right most of the time nevermind doing it a week ahead of time. It's a joke of a job that pays big bucks and most of them have it for life. They stand there and read off the temperatures in 20 towns around you, like I care. Most of their report is fluff. Just get down to it and give it your best guess.


Preach on brother my thoughts exactly! It seems i can read the radar better than them and ive only been at it for a few years now...


----------

